# Calibration for mic samsom CO3



## kaligola70 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi folks.
This is my first 3d on this forum and I'm Italian. From some days I'm tring to use a DRC system for my hifi.
I have audiofire A4, DRC software, cool edit pro v.2, rew software and mic samsom co3.
I want ask you if anybody has a calibration file for the samsom. I tried to sind it, but nothing....
Otherwise, can I use another file .cal? if yes, what file?
Thaks in advance.
Ciao
Tino


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Otherwise, can I use another file .cal? if yes, what file?


No, you need to use a calibration file for your specific microphone.

brucek


----------

